# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Техслужбы восстанавливают связь после пожара в кабельном коллекторе на Немиге

## ByFly

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

